# Sex in a relationship



## mrcool46 (Sep 22, 2021)

Marriage is a meaningless term to me. I have a lifetime partner. We got married in 1970 due to laws at the time. We're still together. We had great sex for the 1st 3 years. She was pretty much willing to do anything. After that we decided to try swinging as a means to not get bored. We were into that for 8 years in a NY club.Went every Saturday. During that we still had great even after having with another woman. We also stated getting into female domination as a way of adding variety to our sex life. We stopped swinging in 1981 due to the aids epidemic. We continued having straight sex and our femdom scenes once a week. That went on until Menopause. After that she gained about 40lbs. That pretty ended everything. My attraction to her physically was gone. Although we have sexual activity and I love her to death we had unbelievable sex for 35 years. Variety is definitely the spice of life. I had much better orgasms during our scenes than the straight sex plus I was able to have sex with many woman with no consequence


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Okay, well good for you. 🥴


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

What a poll

No


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> What a poll
> 
> No


Apparently there *i*s no option for a no vote!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

No.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I did my swinging when I was single. I called it "singling."


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

And no


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Apparently there *i*s no option for a no vote!


I still vote No


----------



## Rooster2015 (Jun 12, 2015)

No


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

No, no, and on wife dominating me I have had her try to hit me with boxing gloves on. She can’t because my defense is too good. She gets tired trying especially when I taunt her saying, “you got nothing, you can’t touch me”.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

No, I've had it with women who drop their panties before even asking my name. I prefer an exclusive and meaningful relationship.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

Julie's Husband said:


> No, I've had it with women who drop their panties before even asking my name. I prefer an exclusive and meaningful relationship.


That´s what is known as a false dilemma.
I had it both with the same woman in the same "exclusive and meaningful relationship"
Of course, she already knew my name...


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

mrcool46 said:


> Marriage is a meaningless term to me. I have a lifetime partner. We got married in 1970 due to laws at the time. We're still together. We had great sex for the 1st 3 years. She was pretty much willing to do anything. After that we decided to try swinging as a means to not get bored. We were into that for 8 years in a NY club.Went every Saturday. During that we still had great even after having with another woman. We also stated getting into female domination as a way of adding variety to our sex life. We stopped swinging in 1981 due to the aids epidemic. We continued having straight sex and our femdom scenes once a week. That went on until Menopause. After that she gained about 40lbs. That pretty ended everything. My attraction to her physically was gone. Although we have sexual activity and I love her to death we had unbelievable sex for 35 years. Variety is definitely the spice of life. I had much better orgasms during our scenes than the straight sex plus I was able to have sex with many woman with no consequence


First I would have to say that you need to work on your poll presentation. I honestly can't tell what those answers are going towards.

I don't know if you've been inactive for a while or what. This is the first time I recall seeing your user pic and ID, but I could have missed it. We do have a number of people into ENM of various types now, as well as those into BDSM of a wide range of forms. We're still a minority as far as we can tell, but we're also pretty active. 

Also, 40 lb? That's not really all that much of a gain.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

maquiscat said:


> Also, 40 lb? That's not really all that much of a gain.


For facesitting it is...


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

In Absentia said:


> For facesitting it is...


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

What is the point of this thread? To whine that your wife got fat and put an end to your fun?

Your poll makes no sense.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Grammar, punctuation and syntax matter (GPSM) you’ll get better responses if your questions and your writings at least make sense. 

But to address what I think you’re getting at, I was involved in the swinging lifestyle during my 40s and it was some of the best days of my life. 

But all things evolve, change and ultimately end. 

Age, health status, appearance, fitness, medications, menopause, manopause and just life in general all change and take their toll in time. 

It was great while it lasted (roughly 10 years) and I not only miss it but there have been times it was actual mourning and grief. 

But I treasure the memories and we still have some good friends from those days, we just don’t have sex with them anymore. 

It was a great life experience and if I were to go back in time, I don’t know if I would change a thing.... except maybe tried to go out MORE knowing that there would be an expiration date.


----------



## Philip P. (Nov 11, 2019)

mrcool46 said:


> Marriage is a meaningless term to me. I have a lifetime partner. We got married in 1970 due to laws at the time. We're still together. We had great sex for the 1st 3 years. She was pretty much willing to do anything. After that we decided to try swinging as a means to not get bored. We were into that for 8 years in a NY club.Went every Saturday. During that we still had great even after having with another woman. We also stated getting into female domination as a way of adding variety to our sex life. We stopped swinging in 1981 due to the aids epidemic. We continued having straight sex and our femdom scenes once a week. That went on until Menopause. After that she gained about 40lbs. That pretty ended everything. My attraction to her physically was gone. Although we have sexual activity and I love her to death we had unbelievable sex for 35 years. Variety is definitely the spice of life. I had much better orgasms during our scenes than the straight sex plus I was able to have sex with many woman with no consequence


We still enjoy frequent Femdom scenes in our late 50s. In fact, she even swung a mean cane in her day, though never really hurt me. But, my wife and I are monogamous. Swinging might work for some and I’m no judge of it. We found that we may have been more creative as a couple. She’s a little heavier and I’ve lost most of my hair, but we still enjoy intimacy though at a slower pace.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> Apparently there *i*s no option for a no vote!


Yeah, looks like someone just wanted to tell a story and push an opinion. 
Or we need to post a tutorial on the concept and execution of posting a poll on a website.

As for me, no and no.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Only swinging I have been involved with involved baseball bats and bar fights.


----------

